

PhDMeatMarket.com, or, Favoritism and Intrigue Mechanized [2004] - ionfish
http://www.cscs.umich.edu/~crshalizi/weblog/000168.html

======
edge17
cool idea. this type of social network would also do a lot for pulling
together people of various domains of knowledge and decrease the distances
between various academic disciplines. I think the bigger problem would be to
get everyone onboard.

in a similar vein, stackexchange has been quite an interesting source of
knowledge over the last few years.

